
Microsoft Professional Degree in Data Science - Halienja
https://academy.microsoft.com/en-US/professional-degree/data-science/
======
facorreia
Pretty interesting that I can enroll for free on a Microsoft-sponsored
introduction to R for data science, on edX.

[https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-r-data-science-
micro...](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-r-data-science-microsoft-
dat204x-0)

~~~
probable
I am enrolled in their(edX) probability course, but can't seem to enroll in
anything else. Every time I choose to audit another course, I keep ending up
on the page referring to the probability course. Is it a simple bug or are you
not allowed to audit more than one course at a time?

